# Happy Birthday!



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Enjoy Your Day! sunny


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Have a great day, mswalt!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Vern


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Happy Birthday Mswalt!

Hope you're doing something fun...... camping perhaps


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Be good.

Santa's watching









Have a happy B-day.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Happy Happies! Mswalt


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Birthday!


----------

